# Low suction/low head pressures



## hvactech126 (Nov 11, 2010)

have your tried switching the reversing valve to see if it switches? what are your temps entering and leaving the reversing valve? Where are you hooking your gauges up at?


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

At those pressures, its not a reversing valve problem.

Switch it to heat mode, I bet the head pressure sky rockets.


----------



## Hubcap626 (Feb 12, 2011)

Is that your discharge or liquid you are reading? The 110


----------



## DougEFresh (May 19, 2011)

Yes I powered the reversing valve 3 or 4 times, thouht it would loosen up if it was stuck part way, and yes the head pressure went up. The 110 psi was on the discharge side.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

It isn't the RV.

You have a restriction elsewhere.


----------



## DougEFresh (May 19, 2011)

Thanks, I'll look deeper into it.


----------



## plangill (Nov 15, 2012)

*Refrigerant restriction*

beenthere: Where would I find the restriction, most likely? I have a HP with same problem as the other guy. I took the piston metering device off and it looks good. Shouldn't I have another metering device? Would it be at the evap, connected to the dist tubes?


----------



## plangill (Nov 15, 2012)

I also had the same prob on another unit and the TXV powerhead lost charge. Replaced and fine. This unit has no TXV.


----------

